# The Worst Witch 2017!



## Sheilawisz (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello and greetings to everyone here in the Film and Television Forum!

Some months ago I was very happy to hear that there would be a new TV series of _The Worst Witch_, since I totally loved the original series that they made quite a long time ago. It was necessary to wait a little for the new version, but finally it's available in Netflix now.

I have already watched the first season two times, and I recommend it a lot!

[video=youtube_share;jpDXPpvVmlM]https://youtu.be/jpDXPpvVmlM[/video]

Just in case that you are not familiar with The Worst Witch: This is a very old book series, with the first installment getting published back in 1974. The story is about a young witch called Mildred Hubble, who attends a witches school called Miss Cackle's Academy for Witches.

The clumsy Mildred is often the worst witch in the academy, and yet she manages to save her friends and school from disaster in many different and very funny adventures!

Are there other fans of _The Worst Witch_ here in Mythic Scribes?


----------



## Devor (Aug 23, 2017)

I saw the first episode and thought it was pretty good.  But the kids didn't like it and that makes me sad.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 23, 2017)

I thought it okay [at least the three episodes I've seen] but I didn't like it as much as the earlier series [from the 80s?]. That seemed a bit more anarchic and silly. But there again a middle aged man probably isn't their target audience.


----------



## pmmg (Aug 23, 2017)

I saw this pop up on Netflix, but it did not really appeal to me. But...what I am currently watching is not very good, so I will give it a look.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Aug 24, 2017)

At first, I did not like the new _The Worst Witch_ TV series.

The first episodes were great, but I was having trouble to accept every new actress apart from Mildred. The new Maud is just not as good as the classic Maud, and I still feel the same about all of them.

What they did with Enid is particularly annoying, because simply that's not our Enid!

However, I totally loved the new Academy. The new castle is just spectacular! The indoors of the academy are great too, much better than those from the classic series. The cauldrons are lovely with that transparent part made of glass, and in general this new series looks much more colorful and happier than the first one.

Finally, The Worst Witch got the level of special effects that it has always deserved and I am very happy about that.

Almost all of the episodes in this new series are brilliant, displaying many new things and at the same time keeping (and enhancing!) that great and classic atmosphere and feelings of The Worst Witch.

Have you watched the old movie, the very first adaptation that they made of the books?


----------

